# WTS: Camelbak BFM



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a ACU Pattern Camelbak BFM (taken to the range twice).

$125.00

USCav is retailing these for $245.00.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2012)

FYI: the BFM is a damn good pack, well worth the money.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 8, 2012)

How old is it, the BFM has changed designs slightly over the years.  Actually, a picture or two would be nice since there's no record of past changes on Camelbak's site.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> How old is it, the BFM has changed designs slightly over the years. Actually, a picture or two would be nice since there's no record of past changes on Camelbak's site.


Sorry for the late reply, I bought the BFM in 2008 . I have to resize the photo's so they can upload.


----------

